
iPhone's blue bubble won't let me stray to the Galaxy S8 - justin66
https://www.cnet.com/news/why-the-iphones-blue-bubble-keeps-me-from-going-android/
======
Markoff
Signal, Skype Lite and Facebook messenger all support their own chat, SMS,
video and audio calls, SL can be used also as regular dialer, not sure about
some niche features like location sharing since I don't use them

if you want to reach most of the people then I guess Messenger would be safest
bet

social circle of writer of this article must be pretty small, since it implies
ALL how contacts use iPhones and nobody use Android, otherwise I see pretty
HUGE disadvantage of iMessages which are not available to Android users

